# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Vammalan sisäinen liikenne

## killerpop

Vammalan sisäisestä liikenteestä oli juttua Aamulehdessä, http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirkanmaa/86942.shtml



> *Vammalan liikenne vie henkilöauton hinnan*
> 
> Bussit: Syksyllä aletaan kokeilla lauantailiikennettä torille
> 
> Jos Vammalan paikallisliikenteen kustannus veronmaksajille muutetaan henkilöautoiksi, kaupunkilaisille on luvassa yksi halpahintainen pikkuauto.
> 
> Sisäisen keskustaliikenteen pyörittäminen maksoi viime vuonna yhteensä 72 000 euroa, josta lipputulojen ja valtionosuuden jälkeen kaupungin budjetista kustannettavaksi jäi 18 000 euron summa.
> 
> Paikallisliikenne kattaa Vammalassa keskustan kaava-alueen, jossa bussit ajavat kahdeksikon muotoisella lenkillä suunnilleen tunnin tiheydellä aamusta iltapäivään. Lisäksi ajetaan kahta työmatkaliikennereittiä keskustan ulkopuolelle.
> ...

----------


## kemkim

Mukava kuulla, että paikallisliikennettä näin pienessäkin kunnassa on! Toki pienimuotoisena, mutta on kuitenkin. Monissa paikoissa ollaan kaukoliikenteen vakiovuorojen varassa ja vuorovälit ovat hyvin epätasaisia.

----------


## ultrix

Minkäs verran ensi vuonna starttaavassa Sastamalan kaupungissa (sis. Vammalan, Tyrvään, Karkun, Suodenniemen, Mouhijärven, Kiikan ja Keikyän kunnat [viimeiset kaksi nykyään Äetsä]) on kunnan sisäistä paikallisliikennettä?

----------

